# leaking steam wand on Classic



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

noticed a couple of days my steam wand started leaking. a couple of water drops, sometimes it's like a pressure release...

is it something i should worry about?

is there any remedy on a budget?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

You can replace the steam valve, however this is very common on the classic. Most people just live with it. While it's just the odd couple of drips I wouldn't worry. If it becomes constant then change the valve. That's not likely to happen until many years into its life depending on how well it's maintained.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

if this "pressure release" doesn't affect espresso making (as instead of 9bars i have only 7, say. i don't know if it could affect, to be honest), than i could live with it. as a valve is way too expensive for the moment, and that's without shipping overseas.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd be surprised if it's releasing 2 bars of pressure. Do you have a gauge to check it?


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

unfortunately, no i don't


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

If you can video it when it does it then that would help. Unless steam is gushing out when you hit the brew switch then you're not losing much pressure.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

i just had my morning shot.. will post a video on next brew, i guess.

thanks!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Spots of water from the steam wand are not unusual, it could be condensation but is more likely to be the valve leaking slightly.Do not try to overcome this by using excessive force on the steam knob as this will probably speed up the wear and cause it to leak more. The only cure then is replacement of the complete steam valve. £38- 40 plus postage.

The drip will not affect your coffee brewing as the pressure for this is provided by the pump, as long as your OPV is set correctly your coffee brewing will be fine.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

oh, as long it doesn't affect the coffee brewing process and it drips just a little - will leave it this way.

thanks for the input!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Definately just leave it. A little bit of dripping is very common. You can open up the steam valve and renew the seat if you are handy with a dremel or a file and there should be a few threads on this if you do a for search.

Remember to only close the steam valve with gentle fingertip pressure to prevent excess wear and expect a few drops as the machine heats up due to the different expansion rates.of the brass valve parts.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

yes, unfortunately i've already tried a couple of times to over-tighten it.. i hope these 2-3 times didn't affect it much


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

greymda said:


> yes, unfortunately i've already tried a couple of times to over-tighten it.. i hope these 2-3 times didn't affect it much


it might have, depends on how much force you applied.

Ive had my machine since new and because i was aware of this potential problem ive barely closed my steam valve off.

It still drips, maybe i could close it tighter and enjoy a honeymoon period of no drips, , but imagine in time it would drip more.

I just put my milk jug under the steam wand tip,, this catches any drips. The jug has to go somewhere regardless

I cant see that it would affect the brew pressure. it would have to be really venting water from the tip to do so.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

damn, i need to read forums before doing anything stupid next time)


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

strangely, on mrbean2cup i've found this:



> The dripping of the steam wand is a common problem with these machines unfortunately.
> 
> Remove the steam knob and use a pair of pliers to grab the shaft of the steam valve and tighten it a bit more than what the knob would allow You to, thereby embedding the shaft into the sealing counter part. Open and close it a few times and it should work much better according to our experiences, however we can't promise it will definitely help, but unfortunately we couldn't promise that buying a new valve would help either.


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

okay, so here is the video. i got ~9ml of water from heating up the machine for ~30-35 minutes:


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

That wont effect the pressure. That's pretty normal


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

hmm.. it's just when i switched to STEAM mode, and put the milk jar under the wand, and WITHOUT turning the steam knob - i got some steam out the wand..

well, it this is normal, okay. can live with that.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I would replace it, but no rush to do so, just as and when you get a bit of spare cash. (The steam valve that is)


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

well, that won't be soon


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

greymda said:


> hmm.. it's just when i switched to STEAM mode, and put the milk jar under the wand, and WITHOUT turning the steam knob - i got some steam out the wand..


Thats because when in steam mode the boiler is developing more pressure,, hence some steam escaping


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

good. i've been offered a Gaggia Evolution for parts. now i think what parts could i use from there for my next project: pre-heat and PID my Classic. maybe the OPV so i can use it so hot water wouldn't go into the water tank?


----------

